# I need a Northern Accent Extraction please



## zenie (Dec 21, 2005)

I can now be found to say the following a lot

aye and scran

Now I am from the *sarf* not the norf   

Can anyone help me get rid of this vocabulary please?   

I'm sure there's other words too they just pop out me mouth without realising it.

See I say 'me' not 'my' and 'Mam' not 'Mum'


----------



## stroober (Dec 21, 2005)

innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 21, 2005)

Nowt wrong wi'it


----------



## zenie (Dec 21, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Nowt wrong wi'it



Sure if you're from the north - but I aint    

Thanks stroob will try that mantra tonight.   

The thing is if I try and speak Southern I feel like I'm talking queens english now


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 21, 2005)

zenie - Why aye hinny,
try - 'How now brown cow' - 'The rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain' - 'Red leather, yellow leather'
AND AVOID Nukey Brown, Vindaloo an divvent myek a fool of yorsel an gan hyem stocious leik!


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 21, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I say 'me' not 'my'



You Northern person you


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 21, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I can now be found to say the following a lot
> 
> aye and scran
> 
> ...




I think Zenie you have stolen my accent and I have yours instead. It is getting silly when people in my home town accuse me of being southern!!


I'm not!


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2005)

I speak a mongrel language of north and southern dialect.

Its when I gan n get pelatick that it comes out and some of its proper hacky... init

I probably sound a right wanka


----------



## Stevil (Dec 22, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I can now be found to say the following a lot
> 
> aye and scran
> 
> ...



Ee stop scriking you mardy.


----------



## Hunty05 (Dec 22, 2005)

Northern accent in a flash -
(lancashire)

try sayint t' instead of the...

ie...      "arite lass, just goin down't shop"
           "ya wan ow't from t'shop"

        its as easy as that....

and if you want an even "northerner" accent (cumbria)
try saying "eh" after everything.

"wha ya up to, eh?"
"did yer watch tele last night, eh?"

simple....


----------



## Firky (Dec 23, 2005)

she wants a proper northern accent like mine, that's where the dialects come from  

bless it!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 23, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> she wants a proper northern accent like mine, that's where the dialects come from
> 
> bless it!





you wish matey!!!!!!!!!!



(challenges Firky to the northern accent olympics)


----------



## Negativland (Dec 24, 2005)

Hunty05 said:
			
		

> Northern accent in a flash -
> (lancashire)
> 
> try sayint t' instead of the...
> ...



I don't get that, t' means 'to' in the first sentence, and you'd miss it out altogether in the second one the in northern is just a glottal stop thingy, a pause eg. 'Am gooin daarn shop, tha want owt?' But what do I know about what people get up to in Lancashire.


----------



## subversplat (Dec 24, 2005)

I like to add in northern words just for a bit of effect sometimes, things like 'scran' and 'champion'. I did go to the north once, I spent a night in Hull, and another night in Leeds, so it's not inauthentic or anything.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 24, 2005)

Negativland said:
			
		

> 'Am gooin daarn shop, tha want owt?'



My hubby came home from work many moons ago and asked me what owt meant.
He had been asked by a fellow worker if he wanted owt from t'shop.


----------



## Negativland (Dec 24, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> My hubby came home from work many moons ago and asked me what owt meant.
> He had been asked by a fellow worker if he wanted owt from t'shop.


But there's the non-existant t' again   I've honestly never heard anyone say t' for 'the', only 'to'. 

eg.
Gooin t' shop (Going to the shop)
Frum shop (From the shop)

the is always just a silent pause

Oh it keeps me awake at night


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> you wish matey!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (challenges Firky to the northern accent olympics)




This requires a poll methinks


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2005)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I like to add in northern words just for a bit of effect sometimes, things like 'scran' and 'champion'. I did go to the north once, I spent a night in Hull, and another night in Leeds, so it's not inauthentic or anything.



north? that's not north, they're south of the tyne


----------



## zenie (Dec 24, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> she wants a proper northern accent like mine, that's where the dialects come from
> 
> bless it!



'it'    

It is though you're right

I haven't started saying muckle though thank fuck


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 24, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> north? that's not north, they're south of the tyne


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 24, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I haven't started saying muckle though thank fuck



What's wrong with saying muckle?? Is that a NE England word then? coz my mate uses it and he's not been out of Scotland.


----------



## Here we go (Dec 25, 2005)

muckle is a class word


----------



## chio (Dec 25, 2005)

Where I'm from has an accent but doesn't really have a dialect of its own - there aren't any words that people from outside the area wouldn't understand. The only thing that comes close is "wom" for "home", but I think that's used deliberately by obstinate buggers.


----------



## In Bloom (Dec 26, 2005)

stroober said:
			
		

> innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit innit


Oi!  No filthy London-speak in this forum!

Bin/ban!


----------



## SubComandante (Dec 27, 2005)

Check this site out, has recordings of most accents in the country....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/voices/recordings/index.shtml


----------



## chio (Dec 27, 2005)

What does scran mean anyway?


----------



## In Bloom (Dec 27, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> What does scran mean anyway?


Munch.


----------



## zenie (Dec 27, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> What does scran mean anyway?



food

It's in my daily dialogue now


----------



## zenie (Dec 27, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> What's wrong with saying muckle?? Is that a NE England word then? coz my mate uses it and he's not been out of Scotland.



Nowt wrong with it but I am a sarf girl not norf innit?

I shouldn't be using words like this


----------



## handy1 (Dec 29, 2005)

stop mithering every twat,cos thats bobbins.



              H


----------



## moose (Dec 29, 2005)

Negativland said:
			
		

> But there's the non-existant t' again   I've honestly never heard anyone say t' for 'the', only 'to'.


It's extremely common where I live - "I bought it on t'internet", and also th' for "the" before a vowel - "I were in th'office".


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 29, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> 'it'
> 
> It is though you're right
> 
> I haven't started saying muckle though thank fuck



'Many a mickle maks a muckle', scans better and is less long-winded than, 'Look after the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves'.


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2005)

I talk in a mashup of northumbrian / geordie / pompy / essex n london


----------



## chio (Dec 29, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> It's extremely common where I live - "I bought it on t'internet", and also th' for "the" before a vowel - "I were in th'office".



And where I am - but the Congleton accent sounds less "northern" and more "lazy". 

I need to either get a proper Northern accent or lose it completely before I'm doomed to a life of sounding like a prat.


----------

